# m5 folding mirror installation help



## s500fun (Sep 30, 2003)

Can someone please tell me what is EXACTLY involved with the e39 m5 mirror upgrade and switch install thank you ~ I just bought a pair of oem like mirrors and they came with no directions ~Suman


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

s500fun said:


> Can someone please tell me what is EXACTLY involved with the e39 m5 mirror upgrade and switch install thank you ~ I just bought a pair of oem like mirrors and they came with no directions ~Suman


I am unsure how exact this reply will be, but here's a go. This applies to factory parts.

after getting the housings painted, you can choose to mount the mirror glass before or after you put the assembly on the car. I chose after.

The mirrors mount to the car with two bolts through the door.








The female side of that is molded onto the mirror assembly.








To get to the bolts, remove the door panel and tweeter.

Alot can be determined from removing the old mirrors. Install of M5 type is a (forgive the pun) mirror copy of removal.

Factory glass has electrical connectors that mate to connectors inside the housings. Disconnect the factory mirror housing plugs in the door and reconnect the M5 ones in their place.









The door modules from the M5 are different from driver to passenger.
Drivers side includes the flip button:








I have no picture of the passenger side, but it is inside the door and held on by two or three screws. If you dont replace the passenger, the driver's will flip but passenger will not.

Button up and you're done.


----------



## s500fun (Sep 30, 2003)

hey proppelhead-

beside the mirrors I also need to purchase exactly what:

Im assuming:

m5 door wires
mr door swtich
m5 passenger door wires
m5 passenger switch

is this correct and if you know the part numbers please write back to the forum thanks again ~ SUman 

I havent gotten them yet but do the wires come with the mirrors? ~Suman


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

s500fun said:


> hey proppelhead-
> 
> beside the mirrors I also need to purchase exactly what:


I am unsure what your OEM "like" mirrors come with, but the factory M5 mirror housings come with the connectors for the mirror glass. The factory M5 mirror glass also comes with connectors- for heat and electrochrome (if you get and wire electrochrome mirror glass). The OEM passenger mirror also has the dip in reverse function.

You need two switches- the driver's door I posted a picture of, and the passenger side which I did not. Sorry, I do not have the part number handy, but any good parts man will know how to look for an "M5 passenger door mirror switch."

Other than that, you should not need any wires to get the folding function. The new mirrors plug right into the new switches.


----------



## BAVORAK (Nov 4, 2002)

s500fun said:


> Can someone please tell me what is EXACTLY involved with the e39 m5 mirror upgrade and switch install thank you ~ I just bought a pair of oem like mirrors and they came with no directions ~Suman


Did you get these? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33649&item=2443618385


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> I am unsure what your OEM "like" mirrors come with, but the factory M5 mirror housings come with the connectors for the mirror glass. The factory M5 mirror glass also comes with connectors- for heat and electrochrome (if you get and wire electrochrome mirror glass). The OEM passenger mirror also has the dip in reverse function.
> 
> You need two switches- the driver's door I posted a picture of, and the passenger side which I did not. Sorry, I do not have the part number handy, but any good parts man will know how to look for an "M5 passenger door mirror switch."
> 
> Other than that, you should not need any wires to get the folding function. The new mirrors plug right into the new switches.


You did have to run two wires per door mirror for the electrochromatic dimming, correct? Was that all?

Chris


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> You did have to run two wires per door mirror for the electrochromatic dimming, correct? Was that all?
> 
> Chris


Yes- well, that and electrochromatic glass. Is all OEM M5 glass electrochrome? I bought my electrochrome/aspheric glass second hand.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> Yes- well, that and electrochromatic glass. Is all OEM M5 glass electrochrome? I bought my electrochrome/aspheric glass second hand.


Yes, OEM M5 get rearview and door mirror electrochromatic. Too bad...it is such a nice feature that BMW should at least make it an option on all 5ers. You're kinda teased with just the rearview mirror being done on non-M5s.

Chris


----------



## tsaros (Nov 24, 2003)

Old thread but useful 

PropellerHead: does your car have electric adjustable seats ?
My car does not, and my partsman says that there is no way this will work on my car.
He says that the folding thingie is related to the electric seats.
Do you have any input on this ?
On the other hand, if the parts are not to expensive i can allways try


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

tsaros said:


> Old thread but useful
> 
> PropellerHead: does your car have electric adjustable seats ?
> My car does not, and my partsman says that there is no way this will work on my car.
> ...


The folding feature is an entirely separate system that has nothing to do with electric/memory seats. I have the manual seats and I will be installing the M5 mirrors at a later date. When you're done you can drive over to your dealer and say "see? it works!"

On a side note, theoretically, by replacing both mirrors and the driver and passenger door modules, you will have all the hardware necessary for mirror memory. All you would need is the memory switch in the door if you actually wanted the memory function. Makes little lense to use it just for the mirrors though.


----------



## tsaros (Nov 24, 2003)

Tyrone said:


> The folding feature is an entirely separate system that has nothing to do with electric/memory seats. I have the manual seats and I will be installing the M5 mirrors at a later date. When you're done you can drive over to your dealer and say "see? it works!"
> 
> On a side note, theoretically, by replacing both mirrors and the driver and passenger door modules, you will have all the hardware necessary for mirror memory. All you would need is the memory switch in the door if you actually wanted the memory function. Makes little lense to use it just for the mirrors though.


Thank you 
Ohh, and believe me i will drive to the dealer and say "it does work"


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey,

Do those M5 mirrors fold up as soon as you turn off the ignition, or do you do it manually?

-Mark


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

markseven said:


> Hey,
> 
> Do those M5 mirrors fold up as soon as you turn off the ignition, or do you do it manually?
> 
> -Mark


Manually. I think Evosport was working on something that would fold them when the alarm is set, but I dont know if that ever got going.


----------

